# Boston Celtics (28-3) @ Detroit Pistons (26-7)



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Big game tonight. Pistons are on fire, being winners of 11 straight. Celtics are also very hot, winning 17 of the last 18. Should be a good game.

Prediction:
89-87 Celtics


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Celtics like to get significant revenge after a loss (see the Orlando beating). A two point win wouldn't surprise me, but a ten point margin wouldn't either.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

This is a huge game for GARNETT


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce can't lay an egg like he did last time. He's gotta be aggressive and look for his shot.

Hopefully Tony Allen will contribute like he has been lately. I'd like to see Glen Davis get some minutes. Pollard will get abused by Maxiell and all their other bigs.

I wanna see a lot of Tony Allen on Chauncey Billups. We can defend everyone except Billups. Allen is big enough and athletic enough. He guarded Deron Williams well, who has the same body type. Hopefully Allen will get more than 4 minutes this time.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I think Both the Allens, and Rondo will be big in this game... Garnett and Pierce both have defenders on them who play them very well.









Time for Revenge 90-82 Celtics


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

and heeeeere we go


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

oooo.... refs are having fun so far

KG in foul trouble early


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Allen is forcing things early...

Pierce has GOT to be more aggressive. He's the only Celtic that has played that hasn't registered a field goal.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, I think I agree with Heinsohn for once...

Finally they call a foul on Detroit.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

10-0 Detroit run since Garnett went to the bench


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you Tony!

We need Davis to push out Wallace...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

What is this forced mid range jump shooting ****!!!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

When Garnett leaves the floor and Detroit's bigs get more freedom to move around, their defense is suffocating. Prince and Hamilton are playing Pierce and Allen terrifically.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Thoughts on the 1st quarter

When Pierce does look for his shot, its gotta be to the hoop. Too many contested jumpers.

We can't put Posey on Rasheed. Doc needs to put in Pollard or Davis for that.

We need any kind of spark we can get. We're down 10, but if we can weather the storm until Garnett comes back it'll be anybody's game. By that I mean cut it down to about 5 until Garnett can come back in.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Why would you put Pollard and Baby on when Maxiell/Sheed were tearing us apart inside


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

And 1! Thats what I'm talkin about!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Detroit has said this is just another game and it's nice to see that they mean it. Stuckey, Afflalo, Hayes, Maxiell, and McDyess on the floor right now. They'll probably give away most of the lead, but playing these guys for long stretches in big games will payoff come playoff time.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

We need to have KG/Baby in the front court as much as possible tonight, managed to pull this back to 5... even though we are still playing terribly


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Haha Maxiell hard foul on KG, tries to stare him down and Garnett just turns his back... things getting heated


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank you Maxiell.

You fat, retarded-looking mother****er.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

That was a clean block. Garnett missed both free throws. Call it guilty conscience.

Antonio McDyess picks up his 3rd which probably benefits Detroit as he's been getting abused on defense.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Garnett has a +/- of +10.. everyone else except Baby is solidly in the negative.

If he cn stay out of foul trouble i think we'll be ok


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Davis doing a great job on Sheed.. hes too chunky for sheed to back down to the basket


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Was I not right about putting Davis in?

Rasheed's got nothing on him on the block. You see him fall on the basket support after Davis bodied him up?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, WTF is Ray thinking...

Anyways, its time to attack the hoop, theyre in the penalty.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dont see the point of bringing Perk and Rondo back in while house and baby were doing so well


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Daaaaaamn, another foul on KG, hes getting some rough treatment tonight


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice treys by Pierce and Allen.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

23-7 while Garnett has been on the bench... hope the refs dont call anything soft on him in the second half we need him out there.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Detroit has blocked 5 shots already and I think all of them have bounced into the hands of open Celtics. Ray Allen has 2 three's off of scramble plays and Davis and Perkins had the ball fall into their lap a couple times as well. That's 10 points off of broken plays/lucky bounces.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Come on Celtics, let's win this like we won against Utah.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great game so far, Celtics and the Pistons are the two best teams in the NBA right now IMO. This second half we need KG to play big for us to get the W.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Have no idea how we are this close and playing poorly against this pistons team... terrible shooting so far


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

bad calls on Ray on the defensie end.

nice to see pierce and garnett stepping it up here in the 3rd.

Boston with a point lead!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG puts us in the lead


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Whooooo! Boston lead! We need some stops and lets pound it into Garnett or give it to Pierce and let him create for someone using a screen.

Pierce is doing everything right now. Posey is rebounding very well. The reason were getting all these buckets is because we are getting the ball down there before their defense is set. We need to keep doing that. We are playing better now that Ray is out. He was just forcing too much and being a liability on D.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> Have no idea how we are this close and playing poorly against this pistons team... terrible shooting so far


Detroit's playing just as poorly on offense. Antonio McDyess has been noticeably invisible and Rip's missing a ton of shots he's been automatic on lately. Rip at least is playing with a ton of energy on defense and it could be affecting his legs, I don't know what McDyess's excuse is.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

We really need to just go towards the basket and get high percentage shots...

and where is Davis? get him out there Doc


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

KG is taking this game over.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

These foul calls.. and lack of is starting to make this a little irritating

Pierce needs to stop forcing shots


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce has been taking too many 3's...

Garnett needs to just take it to them down low.

Doc better keep Davis in. He's been great for us this game.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Pierce And 1... nice


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Thats what the **** I'm talking about!!! Pierce and 1!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Big Baby.. great D on Sheed then makes a tough bucket at the other end.

tied at 74


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

These officials have been terrible. Pierce gets away with a walk saving the ball from the over and back which leads to a 3 point play, and now Garnett gets another call on a completely clean blcok.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

And how was Maxiell not in the act of shooting on that play?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm buying stock in big baby davis. what a great shot right there. Kid is coming up.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Glen Davis AND 1!!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Big Baby!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

MLKG said:


> These officials have been terrible. Pierce gets away with a walk saving the ball from the over and back which leads to a 3 point play, and now Garnett gets another call on a completely clean blcok.


Pistons have gotten plenty of fantom calls go there way. Lets not pretend this has been in favor of the Celtics. The refs are just putrid in this game.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lol MLKG i wouldnt whine about the refs... the Pistons have been getting away with a LOT aswell, it goes both ways


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

MLKG said:


> These officials have been terrible. Pierce gets away with a walk saving the ball from the over and back which leads to a 3 point play, and now Garnett gets another call on a completely clean blcok.


Take a look at the angle coming from the baseline, Rasheed totally hacked Garnett on his off-arm.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

up by 5 thanks to Big Baby Davis.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Get eddie house out... he cant defend Rip


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Billups misses both, wow


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> lol MLKG i wouldnt whine about the refs... the Pistons have been getting away with a LOT aswell, it goes both ways


Like I said, the refs have been terrible.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Ugh, Rip.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Glen Davis and 1 AGAIN!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

You gotta love it man. You gotta love it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Keep Feeding The Baby


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Ugh, more Rip.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Tony Allen should NOT be bringing the ball up with full court pressure..... hes out there to defend


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice... KG yelling at everyone to get him the ball while they were in the time out

we need a bucket on this posession


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnndddddd 1!!!!!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Big Baby on the offensive glass, and another And 1!!!

staying down hurt though.. .hope hes ok


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

blatent charge there... Billups gets away with one


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Glen Davis is a freak of nature.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:lol: billups doesnt even get within a foot of the rim on the 3... close this out boys!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

****in flopping *** Billups gets what he deserves.

Glen Davis for president.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Glen Davis is my freakin HERO!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Detroit should have never put McDyess back in the game, he did not come to play. He's made Glenn Davis look like Wes Unseld.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Glen Davis is a Super Freak of Nature.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston is the best in the East, and IMO the best in the entire NBA. This Celtics team is only going to get better, and better as the season rolls on.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Davis 6-6 16 points in the 4th quarter. are you kidding me?.. you are the MVP tonight my big friend


beat Detroit... on the Road, on a back to back... 29-3 baby!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Billups and Hamilton missed 4 free throws in the last 4 minutes. That was strange to say the least.

Intense game, but ultimately poorly played. I would hope a playoff series between these teams would look more like the 1st game than this one.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Just cause it wasnt pretty doesnt make it a bad game, it was tight the entire time, both teams had to trully battle because they couldnt rely on their shot.

Would be a fantastic series... both teams have won 1 a piece, on the road at that


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I didn't say it was a bad game, just poorly played. Hamilton, Prince, McDyess, Pierce, and Garnett couldn't hit a jump shot to save their lives.

Probably had a lot to do with the fact that both teams played Friday night in different towns.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

True... did make it interesting though, tested the teams by taking them out of their comfort zone


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Time for Revenge 90-82 Celtics


... close lol


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Smoked those Pisstons out of the water.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

pistons got rayray in early foul trouble but i would like to see him more aggressive with his offense instead of standing around the 3 line...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

We got into trouble when Garnett was in foul trouble, he did a good job of not fouling in the second half so he could stay out there


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ray Allen was in the game way too late with 5 fouls, big defensive liability (luckily it never really got exploited). We should've put Tony and Posey in there instead. Who's complaining though.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Ray Allen was in the game way too late with 5 fouls, *big defensive liability* (luckily it never really got exploited). We should've put Tony and Posey in there instead. Who's complaining though.


Yes, I totally agree. A lot of people think its due to him being soft or something like that, but I don't think so.

What I've noticed about him is that he plays too damn tall on defense. He's always straight up on his stance, with no crouch to his stance. That really got exposed. Billups blew by him multiple times. Allen's fouls were at the end were due to his straight up stance.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I had no idea what we were doing at one point in the 4th with Ray defending Billups and House on Rip... that almost cost us


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Your post is spot on (Lamarbutler) but I was more concerned about the fact that he had 5 fouls and was still playing. If the Pistons wanted to they could've taken it to the rim on him every possession, because Ray probably wouldn't want to foul out. Thank god it didn't happen that could have been the killer for us.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

How many people could've predicted Big Baby putting the Celtics on his back in the fourth quarter of a playoff caliber game against the Pistons scoring 16 points when he was drafted?

I lot of people were against the pick of Davis, I thought he represented excellent value where we got him. He's a beast, extremely intelligent on the court and has great hands. If Baby sheds 30 pounds in the off season, he's gonna be a force in this league. A poor man's Charles Barkley


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont want him to shed weight at all personally.. i think thats the reason hes so good.
Did you see sheed try and back him down in the post? not happening, the big fella didnt budge, and when he catches the pass and leaves his feet the D cant alter his shot by putting a body on him because hes too big and strong.

Guy was a great sleeper pick, and i liked him before he was even drafted... not only good to see him doing well but doing it well for the celtics :cheers:


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

BIG BABY WITH 20 POINTS .. he destroyed the Pistons front court in the 4th

Good game, Boston Wins!!!!

29-3!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

So, I missed the game tonight. I didn't check to see who we were playing tonight, and I bought tickets to teh Bulls game. Glad we won though, still upset I missed it


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Big Baby has effectively replaced Al. He doesn't have his post moves and offensive presence yet, but he will blossom into a starter within the next few years.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Realistically though, Davis was only effective because Paul Pierce was getting penetration and finding him as the defense rotated. He was the beneficiary of being the forgotten man that Detroit was more than willing to rotate away from. He had 16 in the 4th, but it's not like he was creating any offense. He was just finishing drop off passes.

You think he's going to wind up an effective starter? He's undersized with no athleticism. I don't see how he's any better than Michael Sweetney, before eating himself out of the league.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

His role on offense is very specific: to clear out and to finish when open. In LSU he demonstrated some post moves that I hope will develop over time, but as long as he can fill space underneath, which some guys have made a career of, he will be a productive player in the league.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MLKG said:


> Realistically though, Davis was only effective because Paul Pierce was getting penetration and finding him as the defense rotated. He was the beneficiary of being the forgotten man that Detroit was more than willing to rotate away from. He had 16 in the 4th, but it's not like he was creating any offense. He was just finishing drop off passes.
> 
> You think he's going to wind up an effective starter? He's undersized with no athleticism. I don't see how he's any better than Michael Sweetney, before eating himself out of the league.


The thing is, with Pierce, Garnett, and Allen, Davis is always going to get those looks. The only worry about him that I had coming into training camp was his ability to finish against NBA players, so far he's shown that he can do it. If he can remake his body a la Perkins, I think he'll be fine. He needs size and strength to compete at his height. Here in Boston the defensive attention commanded by the big three has led to lots of wide open jumpers for the guards and open looks for Davis. If he'd been here last year, he probably wouldn't have looked so good. If he'd landed in Seattle he'd be considered a waste. But he's on a roster talented enough to exploit his abilities.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> I dont want him to shed weight at all personally.. i think thats the reason hes so good.
> Did you see sheed try and back him down in the post? not happening, the big fella didnt budge, and when he catches the pass and leaves his feet the D cant alter his shot by putting a body on him because hes too big and strong.
> 
> Guy was a great sleeper pick, and i liked him before he was even drafted... not only good to see him doing well but doing it well for the celtics :cheers:


The reason he is so good is his instincts, soft hands and high basketball IQ. He has a great knack for where rebounds are going to fall, something that really can't be taught. He also knows very well how to use his width and the basket to shield off opponents, which benefits both his ability to get a shot off and grab rebounds.

That said, the fella probably is closer to 300 pounds than the 289 he's listed at. If he converts some of his baby fat to muscle and drops down to around 275, it will only help. He'll still be wider than 95% of the league and won't budge when guys try and back him down. The difference will be that he'll have a little more lift going up for shots and rebounds, it will also help his shot blocking ability and most importantly it will help his stamina, which he'll need when asked to play 30+ minutes a game. 

Even though Baby is only 6'8, I think he can be a starting center in this league and do fine against anyone, but the biggest centers out there. This is especially true on both ends of the court with Garnett's length out there.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I see nothing wrong with Davis taking what's given to him. That's what his role should be. He just needs to be in the right place at the right time, and that's what he usually does. If he starts thinking he needs to create offense, he won't be as effective. He did what Perk should be doing. Perk does it sometimes (like the beginning of the first quarter), but he needs to be more consistent. I think Davis should be the first option off the bench at center, not Pollard.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

MLKG, you say he's just finishing drop off passes.

You act like that if Paul Pierce gives you a pass and you're near the basket it should be an automatic 2. But I bet you anything Perkins would've missed 2/3 of those. He probably would've felt the urge to dribble right underneath the basket and get swatted. Pollard wouldn't even get the shot up. Hell, Garnett wouldn't have converted all of those. 

Finishing is an underrated aspect in basketball. It definitely takes skill. Big Baby showed his skill that quarter. He shielded his body well and kept the ball away from his defender. His strength prevented the Pistons big men to affect his shot. Not only did he finish those, but he got and 1's on 3 of them. And he made all his free throws. 

Big Baby should get these kind of minutes every game. I've been saying this a long time. People say he's too out of shape and too short. That doesn't matter, because he can flat out play. He is a hustle machine. He brings energy. He finishes very well. You can depend on him to hit free throws. But most of all, he's impossible to box out and there's almost no one that can back him down. As I've said time and time again, his strength is an incredible dimension to have on your team.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Well hopefully this shows Doc he should be getting more consistant minutes


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Well hopefully this shows Doc he should be getting more consistant minutes


Yea, he's way better than Pollard or Powe. If he gets consistent minutes it would help a lot, but I still think we need another backup big man. Pollard and Powe just aren't that good.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

He works very well out there with KG, it gives him a chance to get right under the rim while Garnett works the high post and gets him open.

He should definately be our primary big off the bench, if he's getting enough minutes Powe/Pollard/Posey should be capable enough.

PJ Brown/Chris Andersen signing late couldnt hurt though


----------

